# Stockoholm, a Scandinavian Metropole



## Wagahai (Nov 26, 2002)

EDIT: Stockholm of course, not Stockoholm, sorry. 

Pics from Dec. 2007.

From above towards Norrmalm, the Gamla Stan (old town-island) in the middle 








*
Norrmalm:* Modern Stockholm, Offices und Commerce
Stockholm Central Station (right)
























































The glamorous Nordiska Kompaniet Dept. store on the left
















The main shopping street Drottninggatan
















Around the busy Stureplan
























Nice looking bus stop...
































Northern part of Drottninggatan








Upplandsgatan
















Even the Temple Lords obviously liked the relaxed atmosphere of this city
























Around Kungsträdgarden
























View towards Kungsträdgarden from Riksdagen









*On the way to Gamla Stan*








Stadhuset








Riksdagen (Parliament)

















*Gamla Stan (old town)*
View on Kungsholmen (left) & Gamla Stan 








Gamla Stan seen from Södermalm 
















Kungliga slottet (Royal Castle)
















The center of Gamla Stan: Stortorget








Tyska kyrkan (German church)








Narrow streets

















*Södermalm*, south of Gamla Stan
















Götgatan









Noble *Östermalm*, east of Norrmalm. Björn Borg & Ingmar Bergmann lives/d here.
Nybroplan








Gorgeous Strandvägen








































Pictures by Wagahai


----------



## Ore (Jun 6, 2006)

Beautiful city


----------



## SkyBridge (Feb 15, 2006)

Indeed beautiful, but a little bit disappointing. In no way does this look like the metropole it is! We have medium-sized cities that have more urbanity, urban life and 'big buildings' (not necessarily skyscrapers of course!!). I thought it would be more like for example Vienna.


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Stockholm comes back to live in spring.
Then there is not much difference between this northern beauty
and cities like Vienna and other warmer centers.

Despite the winter gloom Stockholm looks attractive on these photos.
If you put on warm clothes, you'll have excellent walk around the town.
Tried it personally good couple of times.


----------



## Tysklandsplikt (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pictures even though the weather is quite bad 
and the streets unusually empty thus not really
making our capital look as metropolitan as it
indeed can be sometimes.
Unfortunately not many skyscrapers and highrises
either in those pics but there are a few here 
and there like for instance these 
bunch:

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=324814100&size=o

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=544225567&size=l

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=526731219&size=l


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

what a gem. I could never figure out why early settlers picked cold places to plant roots.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the city itself is quite pretty and clean, but why there are so few people in the streets?


----------



## jonte (Dec 27, 2006)

Very niice photos! 

Of course its few people there, its 0 celcius outside. :S


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomesh (Mar 10, 2005)

SkyBridge said:


> Indeed beautiful, but a little bit disappointing. In no way does this look like the metropole it is! We have medium-sized cities that have more urbanity, urban life and 'big buildings' (not necessarily skyscrapers of course!!). I thought it would be more like for example Vienna.


This is the issue with the cold winter, in summer Stockholm definitely matches comparable cities in terms of urban life. IMO central Stockholm is also not notably lacking urbanity. As you venture outside central Stockholm there is truth in this though which I think mostly has to do with the terrain, lakes and the fact that many areas were built after WWII because of large population growth (Stockholmers correct me if I am wrong)
Vienna is a rather extreme case since few cities of its size can match in terms of urbanity (including dutch) since actually in the past vienna was larger in terms of population and importance.


----------



## ycats (Oct 24, 2007)

philadweller said:


> what a gem. I could never figure out why early settlers picked cold places to plant roots.


I have lived in the tropics and work outside...I'll take the cold over 40 Celsius heat any day.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning ! l'm going there in a few :banana:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

So beautiful and clean (as reputation has it). When I visit Scandinavia for the first time Stockholm will surely be the first one.


----------



## Wagahai (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks for comments. 
As far as I can judge it, Stockholm seemed to be quite an urban city. The reasons you don' t see crowds of people on the streets:

Still Christmas Holiday when I got there. 
Quite cold & windy.
I tried to avoid walking through too crowded streets & sights.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Very nice shots of our beautiful capital.

With the exception of Copenhagen, cities in Scandinavia generally lack a cosmopolitan and "big city" atmosphere compared to many cities on the European continent.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

/\ Is that a fact, or just your opinion?
I for one even think Malmö feels quite cosmopolitan.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomesh said:


> This is the issue with the cold winter, in summer Stockholm definitely matches comparable cities in terms of urban life.


true... I've been in Stockholm a few summer ago, although it's still rather cozy IMO.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

I justo love it!!!!!!!!
the architecture is stunning and there is one thing that picked my attention: the amount of Station Wagons that pullulate by the streets!!!!


----------



## PeterSmith (Jul 6, 2005)

Wagahai said:


> Nice looking bus stop...


That is a good-looking bus stop... :cheers:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
What's so special about it?


Some nice pictures of a stunning city!:yes: 
Though it looks a bit cold in these picture...


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

The bus stop looks good, but not very special. Most modern bus-stops in europe look similar to this... but he possibly means the chicks :|


----------



## PeterSmith (Jul 6, 2005)

ØlandDK said:


> ^^
> What's so special about it?


Look closer. It's stunning.


----------



## PeterSmith (Jul 6, 2005)

fettekatz said:


> The bus stop looks good, but not very special. Most modern bus-stops in europe look similar to this... but he possibly means the chicks :|


Yeah, that's what I thought Wagahai was referring to. But if not, then I retract my earlier statement; it's not that great looking.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

PeterSmith said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought Wagahai was referring to. But if not, then I retract my earlier statement; it's not that great looking.


oh didn't even see here...


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I've seriously underrestimated Stockholm..

I have to go there!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

ØlandDK said:


> ^^
> What's so special about it?
> 
> 
> ...


He was probably talking about the girls... Or if he was talking about the bus stops...

Well in the US, a lot of bus stops I've seen are very dirty. He's in Miami and I guess it might be even worse there lol.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> /\ Is that a fact, or just your opinion?
> I for one even think Malmö feels quite cosmopolitan.


It's pretty hard to state that as a fact, I think. 
It's of course an opinion, having visited all large cities in Scandinavia, as well as most major cities in Europe and Asia. 

Malmö, like Sthlm, has its moments.


----------



## Wagahai (Nov 26, 2002)

@Andrewvill
_He was probably talking about the girls... Or if he was talking about the bus stops..._
Girls? What girls? :lol:


----------



## ChRizzzO (Dec 12, 2002)

Im from Malmö and have actually never been to Stockholm but here are some more great pictures of the city...


----------

